# Frecuencia de un alternador de moto de 4 tiempos



## winsito (Jul 7, 2017)

He probado un regulador (selenio) de moto en una mesa de prueba, o sea un transformador con salida de 20 V ac hacia un rectificador (selenio) y automaticamente lo destruye. sabiendo que en la moto el voltaje alterno entregado es de 15 a 80 Voltios, es por eso que quisiera saber a que frecuencia trabaja el alternador de la moto, ya que con la frecuencia de la red domestica (60hz) no trabaja, y al mismo tiempo un circuito de variación de frecuencia, agradezco desde ya la ayuda que me puedan brindar, gracias ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 8, 2017)

Hola, la fcia. de la tensión que entregue el alternador dependerá de las R.P.M. en función de la cantidad de polos que posea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 8, 2017)

Esos reguladores-rectificadores trifásicos de selenio para motos , además de rectificar , regulan Voltaje *poniendo en cortocircuito al alternador*.

Obviamente esos alternadores están diseñados especialmente para eso , digamos que son de "alta impedancia de salida" , tu transformador es de baja impedancia y todo se prende fuego 

Volvé a probar , pero colocá una lámpara de luces altas de automotor *en serie* entre el transformador y el rectificador.

Saludos !


----------



## AleSergi (Jul 8, 2017)

Es como te indica Dosmetros,  fijate lo que conversaban aquí y lo entenderás.... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/regulador-tension-moto-casero-27523/#post811876

Y la frecuencia de los alternadores de moto es industrial,  por eso sus reguladores los arman con diodos,  scr,  triac,  capas,  etc...  que encontrarías en cualquier fuente arcaica con transformador de nucleo hierro-silicio. 

Muchísimas motos de entre 150cc a 250cc especialmente de origen chino y las Honda CG y sus motores derivados,  tienen alternador monofásico de CUATRO pares de polos. 
Entonces esos motorcitos a plena potencia,  digamos 6000r.p.m. la frecuencia de su alternador anda en unos 400hz. 

Ojo,  no te quedes con eso de "todos son monofásicos".  Los motores de cilindrada mayor a 250cc suelen ser trifásicos,  los menores a 110cc hay variedad,  entre monofásicos,  trifásicos,  reguladores de CA &  CC,  simples "magnetos",  y otros engendros/soluciones que he visto.


----------



## Ramon C. (Abr 2, 2020)

Hola AleSergi,,
Pero porque no hay alternadores trifasicos de moto "universales" ,, si todos han enviar carga (+-14 y una amperaje que dependera de la bateria que ponemos) 
Es por la impedancia del estador?? 
He probado un rectificador nuevo y en la entrada cae completamente la tension,,, a la salida no hay tension y se calienta rapidamente ,,,porque?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 2, 2020)




----------

